# Weihnacht / Weihnachten



## davlar

Hola muy buenas.

Ahora que se acerca este periodo tan bonito para algunos, me gustaría preguntarles si es correcta mi interpretación de usar "Weihnachten" para el período de Navidad y "Weihnacht"solo para la noche de Navidad.
De ser así, no entiendo que el Duden afirme que la palabra "Weihnacht" no tiene plural. Aunque solo pueda haber una noche al año,¿se podría decir "Weihnächte" por si quiero indicar "las noches de Navidad"? por ejemplo:
Las noches de Navidad ceno con mis padres.
Supongo que me van a decir:

Jede Weihnachte...

Muchas gracias.


----------



## uress

Am Heiligen Abend (o: "(am/an) Heiligabend") esse ich bei meinen Eltern. 
O:
Zu Weihnachtsessen bin ich bei meinen Eltern (eingeladen).


----------



## Tonerl

*Singular:*
*das Weihnachten*
Dieses Jahr feiern wir keine Weihnacht(en)
Fallen dieses Weihnachten die Grippenspiele aus?

*Pluralformen:*
*die Weihnachten*
Dieses Jahr feiern wir keine Weihnachten
Carmen fürchtet, dass diese Weihnachten seine letzten sind. 

Saludos


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias por las respuestas. Pero entonces no entiendo el concepto de palabra compuesta. "Weihnacht" viene de "Nacht" femenino y forma el plural "Nächte". Disculpen pero no entiendo que no exista "Weihnächte". Agradecería si pudieran iluminarme porque estoy un poco perdido

Muchas gracias por su ayuda.

Un saludo,


----------



## Sowka

El nombre de la fiesta entera es _Weihnachten_. Solo es un nombre, una convención. Al origen se trata de la noche santa (Weih-Nacht), pero en el uso moderno del alemán se usa la palabra _Weihnachten_. (También existe la forma singular _Weihnacht_, pero esa forma es más rara. Yo la conozco únicamente de algunas canciones, como "Fröhliche Weihnacht überall ...")

Por eso, se dice: _frohe Weihnachten! _y *no* _*frohe Weihnächte.
_
Hay una explicación muy interesante en el foro alemán (enlace, mensaje número 3): Al origen, _Weihnachten_ era un dativo plural que se transformó en el nombre independiente de esa forma gramátical.


----------



## davlar

Sowka said:


> El nombre de la fiesta entera es _Weihnachten_. Solo es un nombre, una convención. Al origen se trata de la noche santa (Weih-Nacht), pero en el uso moderno del alemán se usa la palabra _Weihnachten_. (También existe la forma singular _Weihnacht_, pero esa forma es más rara. Yo la conozco únicamente de algunas canciones, como "Fröhliche Weihnacht überall ...")
> 
> Por eso, se dice: _frohe Weihnachten! _y *no* _*frohe Weihnächte.
> _
> Hay una explicación muy interesante en el foro alemán (enlace, mensaje número 3): Al origen, _Weihnachten_ era un dativo plural que se transformó en el nombre independiente de esa forma gramátical.



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta Sowka.

Solo quería preguntar un par de cosas:

No he podido encontrar que Weih signifique "santa". No digo que no sea, solo que no he podido encontrarlo.

He mirado el enlace donde comenta lo del dativo plural. Entiendo que para ser dativo plural debería ser "Weihnächte + n" sin embargo el Umlaut parece que desapareció. Tampoco entiendo porque viene de un dativo. ¿Me lo podías explicar?

Y la otra cosa es a cerca de la noche de Navidad si se puede usar para esa noche en concreto no a la fiesta (tal y como se comenta en el enlace que me adjunta) como "Weihnacht" y su plural "Weihnächte".

Muchas gracias.

Un saludo,


----------



## Sowka

davlar said:


> No he podido encontrar que Weih signifique "santa". No digo que no sea, solo que no he podido encontrarlo.



Tienes razón: No es "santa" en el sentido estricto, sino viene de "ge*weiht*" (santificado, a).



> He mirado el enlace donde comenta lo del dativo plural. Entiendo que para ser dativo plural debería ser "Weihnächte + n" sin embargo el Umlaut parece que desapareció. Tampoco entiendo porque viene de un dativo. ¿Me lo podías explicar?


Desafortunadamente no lo sé exactamente, pero pienso que lo del "Umlaut" es un fenómeno moderno. Este dativo se formó en la lengua antigua.



> Y la otra cosa es a cerca de la noche de Navidad si se puede usar para esa noche en concreto no a la fiesta (tal y como se comenta en el enlace que me adjunta) como "Weihnacht" y su plural "Weihnächte".


No, no se dice. En ese caso yo diría "die Weihnachtsnächte".


----------



## davlar

Muchisimas gracias Sowka.


----------



## osa_menor

davlar said:


> ¿Me puedes explicar esa especie de elipsis que haces con [...] "_frohe Weihnächte_" en lugar de "_fröhliche Weihnachten_"? No s*é* si es normal decir [..] _froh_ en lugar de _ fröhlich_.


Como Sowka ya ha explicado, "_Weihnächte_" no existe. "_Weihnacht_" es el nombre propio para el período de Navidad y sinónimo de "_Weihnachten_".
"_Weihnacht_" es más antiguo. No es solo para la noche de Navidad. Ésta es, como dijo uress, _Heiligabend_ o _der heilige Abend._
Lo que sí existe es la palabra _Weihnachtsnacht_. Como se ve, "_nacht_" está dos veces. El primero "nacht" es parte del nombre propio y el segundo significa "noche". Y sí se puede decir "Weihnachtsnächte" como escribió Sowka.

Se puede decir "frohe Weinachten"  o "frohe Weihnacht" o "fröhliche Weihnachten". Tampoco es elipsis, son dos adjetivos diferentes,
_froh_ y _fröhlich._ Para el significado de los adjetivos mira en los diccionarios.


----------



## bearded

Tonerl said:


> *Singular:*
> *das Weihnachten*
> Dieses Jahr feiern wir keine Weihnacht(en)


Entonces porqué no _kein Weihnachten?_


----------



## osa_menor

Pienso que el uso difiere entre las regiones. Yo diría "_Dieses Jahr feiern wir kein Weihnachten._"


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Por acá siempre en plural, _frohe Weihnachten_, pero si se me ocurre preguntaré si hay variantes en austríaco porque sinceramente lo desconozco. 
_Am heiligen Abend_ aquí seguramente es más común que la forma unida _am/an Heligabend_, que no me suena y no creo haber oído nunca. 

De buenas a primeras, la única diferencia al respecto que se me viene a la cabeza entre acá y Alemania es que aquí sólo se usa _zu Weihnachten_ und _zu Ostern_, en varias regiones de Alemania también _an_.

Claro está que hay más diferencias, pero eso sería alejarnos un poco del tema. Valga sólo una, muy conocida, _Christkindlmarkt _como alternativa a _Weihnachtsmarkt_. En Baviera, desde luego, se usa también.


----------



## uress

Sowka said:


> pienso que lo del "Umlaut" es un fenómeno moderno


O puede ser dialectal, pienso. En los dialectos existen plurales varios. Y tipos diferentes para el plural. 
Una vez lei de un experimento sobre diferentes palabras alemanas nonexistentes y sus plurales; y despues mediante tus umlautes y tus sufijos -es/-en pudieron decir de donde estas, de cual parte de Alemania. (Y una otra vez lo mismo con unas palabras dialectales.) Y estuvieron muy exactos


----------

